# Fire Pumps



## skipharper (Sep 15, 2010)

Is backup power (generator) required for a structure with a fire pump?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe (ok, probably).

NFPA 20 calls for two instances where an "alternate source" is required:" 1) "when the height of the structure is beyond the pumping capacity of the fire department apparatus" and 2) "where the normal source is not reliable".

IBC calls for "standby power" for fire pumps in high rise buildings.

Thus, if you are in an area with "reliable power" and not a high rise, you may not need a generator.  So, what is "reliable power"?  Good question.  Many downtown metro area electric grids are highly redundant, some buildings like hospitals have two sources of power with an ATO, so are those "reliable"?  AHJ judjment.  Note that NFPA 20 allows for a couple of dedicated service arrangements, so a generator is not the only "alternate source" allowed.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 15, 2010)

High rise - yes.  otherwise, not normally required.


----------



## skipharper (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Doc and Coug!! This was what I found but I aint the sharpest tool in the shed, this site is great to throw it out to the experts from all corners of the great USA!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 15, 2010)

No, as others "examples" have mentioned. Can't wait to see how the question to the electrical utility will go when the question of "please provide documentation of power realiability" (for the past 12 month period) for our review and analysis goes......been there done that


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Sep 16, 2010)

I currently work for a major utility.  They clearly believe their power is reliable.  That's why I have a generator.

But the code is vague in giving a statement that does not have a defined point... it's the AHJ's call on what is reliable.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 18, 2010)

Do not forget this one

NFPA 20, 2010, A.9.3.2 A reliable power source possesses the following characteristics:

(3) The normal source of power is not supplied by overhead conductors outside the protected facility. Fire departments

responding to an incident at the protected facility will not operate aerial apparatus near live overhead power lines,

without exception. A backup source of power is required in case this scenario occurs and the normal source of powermust be shut off. Additionally, many utility providers will remove power to the protected facility by physically cutting the overhead conductors. If the normal source of power is provided by overhead conductors, which will not be identified,the utility provider could mistakenly cut the overhead conductor supplying the fire pump.

Did you see NFPA 25, 2011 edition now requires monthly testing of electric fire pumps, diesel is still weekly?


----------

